# editor pane



## lamar (Aug 11, 2015)

My editor comes up with just a blank screen.  The options area is completely gone and no way to post pictures.  The new thread pane is also blank.  Ideas?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 11, 2015)

Update your IOS....


----------



## lamar (Aug 11, 2015)

Not sure what IOS is.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 11, 2015)

internet operating system....    windows 8..... or what ever you use...    The forum has to keep up with IOS's....   you need to update your system to keep up with the internet....


----------



## lamar (Aug 11, 2015)

I've been usinig XP for several years.  Are you saying the forum features will no longer work with XP?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 11, 2015)

Didn't Windows stop supporting XP ???    AND, NO !!!!!, I did not say the forum will no longer work with XP !!!!!   you sound like a liberal....


----------



## lamar (Aug 11, 2015)

Perhaps someone will come in and try to help me then.  It does not matter that XP is no longer supported by Microsoft,  it is still probably the best OS they have ever put out.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 11, 2015)

Quote from Microsoft....

Windows XP support has ended 

As of April 8, 2014, support and updates for Windows XP are no longer available. Don't let your PC go unprotected. 

++++++++++++

Your computer can no longer keep up with the changes made to the internet...   The operating system is history....


----------



## petewoody (Aug 11, 2015)

Lamar, the responses you got are not helpful (Windows 8/Internet Operating System - puhleez). I (and several million others) still use machines running XP and using IE8 as  the browser). There were some changes made to the software used by the forum some weeks ago and it may be that IE8 isn't playing well with them. I would suggest as a first step you try a different browser (Chrome or Firefox) and see if that clears the problem.


----------



## lamar (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you for a reasonable,  helpful reply. I requested help and only got run down for not using the latest version of windows.

 I am running Firefox 40 and no other browsers.  I removed IE years ago.  Yes,  it can be removed.   

This problem just started in the last few weeks.  It does not bother me that Microsoft does not support XP.  They have more problems with the new versions than they can handle..

Thank you again.

Lamar


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 11, 2015)

Maybe try sending a pm to a moderator to see if it's a known issue. Also try checking for an update for Firefox. This is ringing a faint bell in my memory. I feel like somebody else posted a similar problem a while back and there was a simple fix. I can't remember the details though, sorry.


----------



## lamar (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks mdboatbum.   I have the latest version of Firefox (V.40)  and have been using FF from their change from Netscape.  It has been good all these years.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 11, 2015)

There are alot of programs and protocols that do not support XP any longer. There may be issues with those not being updated and this could be causing your issue. 

That being said I changed a editor setting on your account so try those settings.


----------



## lamar (Aug 12, 2015)

Thank you bmudd.  The change you made did not change anything here.   I can reply only as the new thread option has now disappeared.


----------

